# 2014 NXT roster detailed analysis



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

NXT Roster Analysis in alphabetical order

*A*

*Adrian Neville*
Status: Waiting main-roster call-up

One of the most spectacular in-ring performers in recent years. Fantastic athlete with a modern high-flying style. Can work every type of wrestling style and get a good match out of nearly everyone. Excels against bigger opponents who have the ability to look vulnerable while feeding for his spectacular comebacks. His ring work may be better than almost everyone on the main-roster. Not just a spot-monkey. His finishing move, the Red Arrow will get a big reaction out of the deadest of crowds. Lacks a defined character or gimmick but has a very compelling underdog personality. Promo ability is lacking but has clearly improved since his debut. Needs a good storyline for his debut to avoid being forgotten or stuck in the midcard for the entire year. Will be a fixture in ladder matches or multi-man matches for as long as he wrestles but will need to work hard to avoid being labeled as a "jobber to the stars" as his exciting style, lack of size and phenomenal selling makes him a perfect candidate to fill that spot where he's credible enough to put over top stars but not credible enough to actually become one of the top stars.

Best case scenario: First legitimate cruiserweight main-eventer
Worst case scenario: Popular version of Tyson Kidd

*Aiden English*
Status: Waiting for a main-roster call-up

Has an arrogant and presumptuous artist gimmick. Almost a finished product but still needs six to twelve months of NXT to perfect his gimmick while working longer and more important feuds. Works similar to Damien Sandow as he can switch easily between a serious or more comedic persona, which will likely be detrimental to his success while in the main-roster. Ring-work still needs improvement but is above-average and will improve when he's given the opportunity to work longer matches. Has a good look, good size and great promo ability. Was able to get over with the crowd almost instantly due to his elaborate singing entrance. Real life acting background will work in his favor in the future. Strong in in-ring talking segments. Most likely will never become anything more than an upper-midcarder but he'll be very popular as long as he's being featured on TV weekly.

Best case scenario: Mix of Damien Sandow with Fandango
Worst case scenario: Midcard jobber

*Alex Riley*
Status: Inactive wrestler; part-time commentator

Commentator for both NXT, Superstars and guest stints on Main-Event. Career as a wrestler is likely finished but shows great promise as an announcer. Frequently makes use of his sports background to draw analogies between real sports and wrestling. Is very enthusiastic and youthful on the microphone. Has decent knowledge of both pro-wrestling history and the technical aspects of in-ring competition but still needs work. Has a tendency to draw knowledge from personal experience which can be annoying at times. Has shown improvements in a short time and seems like a natural at it. Does a great job balancing the storytelling and athletic parts of the match during the broadcast. Has great upside.

Best case scenario: Future permanent announcer on Raw
Worst case scenario: Josh Matthews

*Alexa Bliss*
Status: Awaiting NXT television debut

Still very young and inexperienced. Ring work and promo ability are still to be determined. Has a good youthful and spunky look. Appears to have some sort of natural charisma if Mickie James' opinion is to be believed. Has made her in-ring debut in NXT live events and has also worked as Scott Dawson's valet. Still practically an unknown.

Best case scenario: TBD
Worst case scenario: TBD

*Alexander Rusev*
Status: Waiting for main-roster call-up

Plays the foreign brute very well. Has great size and strength. Good ring work for a wrestler of his size and style but is still green and unproven in long matches. Great presence and natural charisma. Current gimmick makes any sort of mic ability useless. Works a powerful heavyweight style, with some wacky touches. The lack of originality of his gimmick could hurt him in the future but that's unlikely to happen in the current era, where his size alone will make him stand out. Couldn't have a more generic finisher. Is ready to debut on Raw tomorrow if he's given a storyline that plays to his strengths and makes him look like a monster. Still, he's not big or impressive enough to play a monster role for the rest of his career, so he'll need to learn to adapt and evolve.

Best case scenario: Reliable, bulgarian version of Umaga
Worst case scenario: More competent Vladimir Kozlov

*Angelo Dawkins*
Status: Awaiting NXT television debut

Worked a few live events as Sasha Banks' partner. Has good size and an athletic background as he had a solid career in amateur wrestling. Was not a wrestling fan before getting signed. Had trouble adapting to pro-wrestling in the beginning of his career but apparently has now succesfully turned the corner and has shown signs of improvement. Aside from this not much else is known currently.

Best case scenario: TBD
Worst case scenario: Not making it to the main-roster

*B*

*Baron Corbin*
Status: Work in progress

Sometimes used as a jobber on TV, something usually reserved for people whom NXT doesn't have high hopes for or are a long way from being ready. His good size, physical build and former NFL experience would indicate the latter. Will probably be used in some sort of "dark" gimmick due to his current look. Still very green in the ring and hasn't been given a chance to showcase any sort of promo ability yet. Mostly a work in progress at this point but has some potential and appears to be well liked among his peers and coaching staff.

Best case scenario: TBD
Worst case scenario: TBD

*Bailey*
Status: Waiting for main-roster call-up

One of the most popular current NXT divas. Began slowly, losing one-sided matches against more established talent but over time was given more opportunities to shine and eventually won over the NXT crowd with her upbeat and bubbly personality. Gimmick is very adequate for the current product, with the potential to be equally as effective with children, who can relate to her youthfulness and see her as the ultimate underdog, as with adults. Has somewhat of a bland look but the gimmick does a great job hiding her flaws. Ring work may be the best out of all the NXT divas. Has shown tremendous talent in backstage segments and in training promos. Main roster success will depend on WWE's will to treat the divas division seriously. Nevertheless, has all the tools to be a great contributor to whatever becomes of the divas division.

Best case scenario: Younger Mickie James
Worst case scenario: 2011 Gail Kim

*Bo Dallas*
Status: Waiting for main-roster call-up

The most hated man in the history of WWE developmental. Continuous, forced and unexplainable pushes turned the crowd against him and his young fiery babyface “gimmick”. Almost everything about him is a matter of dispute and contradictory opinions. Has good size but his body and overall look is not remarkable, though some will disagree. Was the very definition of generic before his heel turn but an outstanding job by creative turned most of his flaws into positives and is now one of the most original characters in WWE, playing a heel, exagerated version of himself as a babyface. One of the few men on the current roster capable of drawing legitimate heel heat, though some would dismiss it as “X-Pac heat”. Ring work is very solid, if unspectacular. Extremely competent at the WWE style. Sounds very unconfortable on the microphone and almost always has an awkward delivery but promo content is usually excelent. Will be afforded multiple chances to succeed. Will need to be featured heavily in order for his current gimmick to get truly over. It's not very likely he'll ever become the top babyface some people intended to make him but has a very good chance of becoming a reliable and constant presence in the upper midcard and main-event scene for the foreseeable future.

Best case scenario: Less popular version of John Cena
Worst case scenario: Bo Dallas

*Byron Saxton*
Status: Inactive wrestler; part-time ring announcer, part-time commentator, jack of all trades backstage

The most experienced member of the NXT roster, having been on WWE developmental since 2007(!). Stopped wrestling after a serious injury and since then took on every other possible job - manager, commentator, ring announcer - being competent at all of them. Took on creative duties in 2012. Will probably be involved with NXT in one form or another until he's released. May show up on the main-roster one day as a manager or if his announcing skills are required but his in-ring days are almost certainly over.

Best case scenario: Non-smark version of Matt Striker
Worst case scenario: Absent from TV; reduced to backstage role

Rest to come soon.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Alexa Bliss was doing a southern belle thing with Scott Dawson in one of the sets of leaked NXT promos, she was quite charming and fun to watch. We'll see how she does in the ring, but I can see potential for a good character.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing what you make of the rest of the roster.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I wonder if Alex Riley is currently healing up any nagging injuries, and that's why he isn't wrestling. Up until this past summer, Riley was one of the most consistently used lower level guys for dark matches and house shows. I don't really think he's done in the ring just yet. He's just way too young, and it looks way too awkward to have a full time commentator who looks like he can take any given guy on the roster in a fight. Unless it's an Edge situation where taking a bump is a drastic risk to his health, Riley should still be in the ring.

I'd like to think that his in ring career isn't done and he should get a chance to step into the ring again, even if it is as just a jobber. If Miz can commentate and wrestle, I don't see why Riley can't as well. It wouldn't be that hard to work a decent schedule for his commentating and wrestling duties. Imo, the best case scenario for Riley is if he is assigned to work on a single show, while continues on compete all other programming. If WWE does not want to put him in the ring, then the least they can do for him is give him a deal similar to Jerry Lawler's where he can work indy shows on the weekends.


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, this thread is good. Keep it up (Y)


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I think Angelo Dawkins has made TV appearances, but only as a jobber.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Neville is maybe a cruiserweight but he is really muscular, I see him as credible against the other wrestlers and he is the guy on who I have the highest hopes, could be the future RVD. If there was something that could stop his rise to the stop, I think it would be his accent and nationality and not his size.

But that thread is fantastic, the idea is brilliant and the execution even more remarkable :clap


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Concept of the thread is fantastic and I look forward to the next write-ups.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That was a nice read. Looking forward to future installments surrounding this topic.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Nice, don't blow up too early  would like to see this go the distance.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

this is great, i love nxt.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

This was a fairly interesting read. Looking forward to the rest of the roster.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Really enjoy the concept of this thread, and look forward to further content as more wrestlers debut on NXT.


----------



## PennState (Dec 24, 2013)

Of these, Adrian Neville has the most potential for main roster success. For a high-flyer, he is a big guy. It means you can have spectacular matches against the whole main roster without it looking like a circus act. I can't remember a bad match from him, he just gets what the audience wants and works to give it to them. Needs to change his name (Adrian FFS?) and work on his mic skills. I want less mic and more action though but it is necessary. It would mean another "smaller" guy on the main roster and it is getting full with under 6-foot wrestlers but he has the credibility/skill to take that spot and go up with some bigger guys.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice thread/read. Looking forward to seeing your take on the rest of the roster.


----------



## Deppo (Nov 24, 2013)

Good, detailed, well-considered and knowledgeable post. Top marks, look forward to the rest!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa Bliss... :lenny :durant3 :homer

But yeah, good analysis overall, OP.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Enjoyed reading hope you post more OP


----------



## howabe (May 29, 2012)

I think Neville, Rusev and English are all going to make it to the main roster at least.
Of them, only Neville'll probably do better than a mid-card title run. I can't see him not being over just for his in-ring prowess, and if he becomes popular enough, I could see him being granted a short main-event run as a popular underdog not to be overlooked for his size.
I don't think Rusev will ever quite be the next Umaga. I can't really say why, but he just lacks a certain something that made Umaga stand out to me. Happy to be proven wrong.
Aiden English in this current guise will end up at the level Fandango is now. Entertaining heel the crowd has a bit of a soft spot for, never getting past that. He's also very young though, right? He can afford to stay in NXT for a while and hone his craft. Got his whole career ahead of him still.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I would rate Aiden English a little higher than most here and Neville a little lower than most by the look of it.

Aiden clearly has charisma and mic ability and is very young. He also has a pretty decent look. Sure the gimmick may be limiting but this guy potentially has 20 years in the business ahead of him so the gimmick doesn't mean a huge amount.

Neville is far better in the ring and has a decent look (great body, weird face) but he really lacks on the stick Sure he may get better but he will probably never be more than acceptable.


Maybe it's just me but I think mic work comes naturally to some whilst it's easier to teach the in ring stuff. So for me, of 2 young prospects where one shows better mic work and one shows better better in ring ability I'm inclined to think the mic guy has a brighter future.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

This has been nagging me ever since I seen it, but is npalms sig real or fake? LoL


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

SheamusRKO said:


> This has been nagging me ever since I seen it, but is npalms sig real or fake? LoL


It's real. I retweeted it. (Y)


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. If you have a better example for the best and worst case scenarios please suggest them and I'll edit the post.

*B*

*Baron Corbin*
Status: Work in progress

Sometimes used as a jobber on TV, something usually reserved for people whom NXT doesn't have high hopes for or are a long way from being ready. His good size, physical build and former NFL experience would indicate the latter. Will probably be used in some sort of "dark" gimmick due to his current look. Still very green in the ring and hasn't been given a chance to showcase any sort of promo ability yet. Mostly a work in progress at this point but has some potential and appears to be well liked among his peers and coaching staff.

Best case scenario: TBD
Worst case scenario: TBD

*Bailey*
Status: Waiting for main-roster call-up

One of the most popular current NXT divas. Began slowly, losing one-sided matches against more established talent but over time was given more opportunities to shine and eventually won over the NXT crowd with her upbeat and bubbly personality. Gimmick is very adequate for the current product, with the potential to be equally as effective with children, who can relate to her youthfulness and see her as the ultimate underdog, as with adults. Has somewhat of a bland look but the gimmick does a great job hiding her flaws. Ring work may be the best out of all the NXT divas. Has shown tremendous talent in backstage segments and in training promos. Main roster success will depend on WWE's will to treat the divas division seriously. Nevertheless, has all the tools to be a great contributor to whatever becomes of the divas division.

Best case scenario: Younger Mickie James
Worst case scenario: 2011 Gail Kim

*Bo Dallas*
Status: Waiting for main-roster call-up

The most hated man in the history of WWE developmental. Continuous, forced and unexplainable pushes turned the crowd against him and his young fiery babyface “gimmick”. Almost everything about him is a matter of dispute and contradictory opinions. Has good size but his body and overall look is not remarkable, though some will disagree. Was the very definition of generic before his heel turn but an outstanding job by creative turned most of his flaws into positives and is now one of the most original characters in WWE, playing a heel, exagerated version of himself as a babyface. One of the few men on the current roster capable of drawing legitimate heel heat, though some would dismiss it as “X-Pac heat”. Ring work is very solid, if unspectacular. Extremely competent at the WWE style. Sounds very unconfortable on the microphone and almost always has an awkward delivery but promo content is usually excelent. Will be afforded multiple chances to succeed. Will need to be featured heavily in order for his current gimmick to get truly over. It's not very likely he'll ever become the top babyface some people intended to make him but has a very good chance of becoming a reliable and constant presence in the upper midcard and main-event scene for the foreseeable future.

Best case scenario: Less popular version of John Cena
Worst case scenario: Bo Dallas

*Byron Saxton*
Status: Inactive wrestler; part-time ring announcer, part-time commentator, jack of all trades backstage

The most experienced member of the NXT roster, having been on WWE developmental since 2007(!). Stopped wrestling after a serious injury and since then took on every other possible job - manager, commentator, ring announcer - being competent at all of them. Took on creative duties in 2012. Will probably be involved with NXT in one form or another until he's released. May show up on the main-roster one day as a manager or if his announcing skills are required but his in-ring days are almost certainly over.

Best case scenario: Non-smark version of Matt Striker
Worst case scenario: Absent from TV; reduced to backstage role


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

You include Alexa Bliss but not Becky Lynch?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

napalmdestruction said:


> *Bo Dallas*
> Best case scenario: Less popular version of John Cena
> *Worst case scenario: Bo Dallas*


:lol Aww, that's good


Well done so far, looking forward to the rest :clap


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

TEWA said:


> You include Alexa Bliss but not Becky Lynch?


I'm going by the roster on WWE.com.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

napalmdestruction said:


> I'm going by the roster on WWE.com.


I don't know if they are on wwe.com, but you should do Solomon Crowe, Kalisto, and Slate Randall as well.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

That was a great read just like the first one you did. For Bo Dallas, I think he will be a great heel midcard... however, I doubt that he can be a Main-Eventer on the long term... But he is just so entertaining, I love him and less popular than Cena ? I heard that he was already more popular than him in Bolivia


----------



## Boliever (Jan 7, 2014)

napalmdestruction said:


> *Alex Riley*
> Status: Inactive wrestler; part-time commentator
> 
> Commentator for both NXT, Superstars and guest stints on Main-Event. Career as a wrestler is likely finished but shows great promise as an announcer. Frequently makes use of his sports background to draw analogies between real sports and wrestling. Is very enthusiastic and youthful on the microphone. Has decent knowledge of both pro-wrestling history and the technical aspects of in-ring competition but still needs work. Has a tendency to draw knowledge from personal experience which can be annoying at times. Has shown improvements in a short time and seems like a natural at it. Does a great job balancing the storytelling and athletic parts of the match during the broadcast. Has great upside.
> ...


I'm sorry but Alex Riley is more sexist, racist (current) Jerry Lawler who only wrestled 10 matches and constantly makes irrelevant sports analogies because he doesn't understand anything about wrestling. He's easily one of the worst elements of NXT. I can literally see no positive elements when it comes to A-Ry; he literally verbally harassed Renee on co-commentary when he stated she must have slept with Bo, he's terrible in every aspect. The only contribution he makes to the NXT commentary team is being the utter moron for Regal to cut down. Fucking ostridge fur.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

LOL at Bo Dallas' worst case scenario being Bo Dallas.

This whole thing looks interesting. I look forward to seeing the rest of the roster analysed.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Boliever said:


> I'm sorry but Alex Riley is more sexist, racist (current) Jerry Lawler who only wrestled 10 matches and constantly makes irrelevant sports analogies because he doesn't understand anything about wrestling. He's easily one of the worst elements of NXT. I can literally see no positive elements when it comes to A-Ry; he literally verbally harassed Renee on co-commentary when he stated she must have slept with Bo, he's terrible in every aspect. The only contribution he makes to the NXT commentary team is being the utter moron for Regal to cut down. Fucking ostridge fur.


OK, I think Riley is good. He's been really entertaining on Main Event and Superstars, and also on NXT when paired with the right person. If he's teaming with Tom Phillips or Byron Saxton I usually enjoy the commentary (the Cesaro/Zayn 2/3 falls had great commentary in my opinion). If the team includes Renee, Regal or even Tensai the quality of the commentary drastic go down. I like how he's mostly serious and analytical but throws in a joke or two once in a while and that's how I like my commentary. That is just my opinion though and of course there's always room or discussion. That's why this thread was created.

For HaileySabin: when I mentioned 2011 Gail Kim as a worst case scenario for Bailey, I meant in the sense that someone is obviously loaded with talent but is relegated to working 3 minute matches on Superstars and basically not doing anything.


----------



## JaiGrant (Feb 19, 2013)

Got agree with the bashing of A-Ry. He's brutal on commentary. He's not funny and tries way too hard. Where Regal and Byron have a flow that goes well with the match, Alex comes off extremely awkward, especially with Renee. He has said some borderline offensive shit while she's on commentary, but unlike JBL, where being an egotistical asshole is part of his gimmick on commentary, Alex doesn't go with it. He's probably worse then that other guy on NXT commentary who just left. I'd rather listen to Miz than Riley. He's good on the mic, but not on commentary.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

JaiGrant said:


> Got agree with the bashing of A-Ry. He's brutal on commentary. He's not funny and tries way too hard. Where Regal and Byron have a flow that goes well with the match, Alex comes off extremely awkward, especially with Renee. He has said some borderline offensive shit while she's on commentary, but unlike JBL, where being an egotistical asshole is part of his gimmick on commentary, Alex doesn't go with it. He's probably worse then that other guy on NXT commentary who just left. I'd rather listen to Miz than Riley. He's good on the mic, but not on commentary.


I think they should pull the plug on Riley as an announcer. Or at least take him off of NXT. He does good work on Superstars. I think being with Renee, and especially Regal brings out his bad qualities.

I think Riley needs to be wrestling more often as well. His limited wrestling career also limits him on commentary, but if he were to live out a full in-ring career, he'd have more insight to bring to the announce table in the future. WWE needs to work out a schedule to balance Riley's in-ring duties and announce duties, so that he has at least one match every week. Let him beat the dregs of the NXT roster in jobber matches, and wrestle on Main Event with the occasional RAW or SmackDown appearance, and assign him to commentate solely on Superstars

I don't like Riley's commentary too much, but I'll admit that this gig helped him find his personality. That try too hard blubbering idiot should be his WRESTLING gimmick.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

KUTGW.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Expected this thread to be garbage but got a good laugh from the Bo Dallas entry. Continue.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Angelo Dawkins or Jason Jordan would probably work well with the BFFs. Nothing says guys are excluded, right?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Angelo Dawkins or Jason Jordan would probably work well with the BFFs. Nothing says guys are excluded, right?


'Beautiful Fierce Females' kind of does.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Angelo Dawkins is Sasha's manager off-screen I believe. When Summer stops appearing on NXT he may come into the mix(?).


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Not manager, but more of a lackey/hipster assistant. She's the Boss afterall, he's the hanger-on.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

x78 said:


> 'Beautiful Fierce Females' kind of does.


Well I don't mean in that incarnation of the group. That always seemed more like a loose name, rather than a permanent thing.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Not manager, but more of a lackey/hipster assistant. She's the Boss afterall, he's the hanger-on.


Yeah, something along these lines.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Not manager, but more of a lackey/hipster assistant. She's the Boss afterall, he's the hanger-on.


By manager I only mean the guy who accompanies her to the ring.


----------

